# Whippet x free to excellent home



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Under a year old 
Brindle Male 
Been done 
Broken leg when puppy but has healed well (Was handed into vets with it)

Is looking for a new home because his owners have just had a baby and its not working out 

This dog as i know cant be homed with cats and is not great with horses 
Or babys fine with young children 

If you know anyone that can help this dog plz let me know


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey, where abouts is this dog? I know a couple of people looking or a new addition.

x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Under a year old
> Brindle Male
> Been done
> Broken leg when puppy but has healed well (Was handed into vets with it)
> ...


Yes! My neighbour has been looking for a whippet/cross for months - not many come into rescue down south. Where is thew dog located?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Gravesend ,kent


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Going to his new home 2day


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Has settled in very well by the pictures 

Thanks to sue


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks so much, Nat - you have helped to make an old(ish) man very happy! Riley is just perfect - he ticks all the boxes for Patrick.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am so happy for both of them


----------

